# Laser Printer Decals



## jeffnreno (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi All

Has anyone printed decals on there laser printer?
I read a review on Amazon that was not favorable for decal paper on laser printers.

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Laser...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I'm wondering if it is just this brand of paper or this guy that had a problem.

My printer is a HP2600 color laser


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have an HP color laser printer 2840 and I have had no issues with the Testors paper. I don't know about this paper as I tend to stick with a product once I have had success with it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

One other thing. I just looked at the Testors waters slide decal paper and it says to use the paper AS SOON AS THE LASER PRINTER IS TURNED ON. It makes this recommendation because the film can melt to the printer's fuser if the printer is too hot. I have never had this issue, but the printer is usually off when I start the decal process.


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 24, 2010)

Why not just use Laser decal paper. I found this on a search 

http://www.decalpapers.com/ 

Im going to try this on my Street Organs 

Thanks for making me aware of this stuff folks

Jay


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 25, 2010)

*Which testors paper?*



PenMan1 said:


> I have an HP color laser printer 2840 and I have had no issues with the Testors paper. I don't know about this paper as I tend to stick with a product once I have had success with it.




I looked for a testors paper for laser jet and did not find a specific paper for laser.   It looks like they only have one kind.    Is this the one you use - link below

http://www.amazon.com/Testor-Corp-Decal-Paper-Clear/dp/B000BLI6QS/ref=pd_bxgy_t_text_b


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 25, 2010)

woodman928 said:


> Why not just use Laser decal paper. I found this on a search
> 
> http://www.decalpapers.com/
> 
> ...



Hi Jay

You are probably right about this source - price is good.   I was getting ready to order from them when I saw the bad review on amazon for laser decal paper.   My guess is the guy who ruined his printer melted the paper in his machine because it was to hot.   Any way when I saw that review - thought I'd find out what others on IAP are doing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My wife says this is what I use for the laser. http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/3.htm. We use the Testors for the small photo printer (mostly because it is the exact size). That printer is a Canon dye sub printer, but I am sure I have used the Testors on the laser, because I remember reading the warning to use the slide paper immediately after turning on the laser or risk melting it to the printer's fuser.

I'll try to find a Testor's box with the UPC code tonight.


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 27, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> My wife says this is what I use for the laser. http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/3.htm. We use the Testors for the small photo printer (mostly because it is the exact size). That printer is a Canon dye sub printer, but I am sure I have used the Testors on the laser, because I remember reading the warning to use the slide paper immediately after turning on the laser or risk melting it to the printer's fuser.
> 
> I'll try to find a Testor's box with the UPC code tonight.



Thank you for your help - I'm going to order some of the laser decals from decalpaper.com


----------



## vthowe (Jan 15, 2012)

*How'd it turn out?*

All all, how did the laser printer decal printer from decalpaper.com?

Any hints, tips w/ it?

Was thinking just doing the turning, a couple coats of CA glue and apply as instructed.  Let dry and then add a few more coats of CA.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 15, 2012)

Word of caution on laser printed decals....

Laser printed decals do not need to be coated with clear spray to be water resistant like ink jet decals do HOWEVER......CA WILL cause them to smear...and it doesn't take much.

I highly recommend spraying the decals off a laser printer with Clear before applying to a pen and covering with CA.


----------



## vthowe (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Gary - So spray it with a clear acrylic after you put the paper in the water or put on and let dry then put in water?


----------



## Flaturner (Jan 15, 2012)

Just curious...Are these 8 1/2 x 11 sheets?  If so, I estimate that you could get anywhere from 30 to 45 images per sheet allowing trimming space. If you are only doing a couple of pens that seems a lot of waste.  That is the only thing that scares me about trying a $2 sheet of decal paper.  Or am I just being a wuss about a couple of bucks?


----------



## vthowe (Jan 15, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> Word of caution on laser printed decals....
> 
> Laser printed decals do not need to be coated with clear spray to be water resistant like ink jet decals do HOWEVER......CA WILL cause them to smear...and it doesn't take much.
> 
> I highly recommend spraying the decals off a laser printer with Clear before applying to a pen and covering with CA.


 

Bump....given this information... with what shall we spray the decals with and when during the process???


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 15, 2012)

vthowe said:


> Thanks Gary - So spray it with a clear acrylic after you put the paper in the water or put on and let dry then put in water?


 

Spray with a clear acrylic (light coat)...something like Krylon... after printing. Let dry and then put in the water and applyh


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jan 16, 2012)

Flaturner said:


> Just curious...Are these 8 1/2 x 11 sheets?  If so, I estimate that you could get anywhere from 30 to 45 images per sheet allowing trimming space. If you are only doing a couple of pens that seems a lot of waste.  That is the only thing that scares me about trying a $2 sheet of decal paper.  Or am I just being a wuss about a couple of bucks?



----- Wuss 

----- the sheet size from   DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers  is 8 1/2 X 11

----- you can print the decals you want at the top of the sheet, then just cut   them off in a narrow band ---- save that sheet to print your next decals on 

----- a sheet will do quite a few pen decals 

   Joe


----------



## leestoresund (Mar 6, 2012)

Gary
I used laser paper for the first time.

The ink hardly set on the laser paper (but it did set on regular copy paper).

I sprayed it with acrylilc and it still came off when wet.
I sprayed it with lacquer and that did keep the ink on the paper.

Also, the print was very indistinct while copy paper was sharp.

Just letting folks know of my experience.

I sent an email off to decalpapers with a pdf showing the difference. We'll see what comes of it.

Lee


----------

